# Virus Deleted Files



## Chessomathic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yesterday, My computer was infected with a virus. It randomly deleted a bunch of files on my computer, including some programs. The first thing I did was try to load a backup, but the virus had deleted that as well. I then tried System Restore and that got rid of any recently downloaded programs. I rebooted my computer after system restore, and some of the files had come back. This leads me to believe that the files are still on my computer, but are not being displayed. It is mandatory that I get these files back.

Is there any way this is possible?

If you need any further information from me, don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chessomathic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What antivirus software are you using? Is it enabled and kept up to date?

If you think your computer might still be infected, please follow these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html - and start a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum with all the requested log files.

Have you tried any data recovery software yet?


----------



## Chessomathic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I've already run my Antivirus software and removed the virus.

The files however do not show. I have reason to believe they are still there, because some of them have reappeared. 
A folder very important to me has also been recovered. I recovered it by restoring a file in my Recycle bin that I had deleted before this infection. After I restored it, the whole folder displayed as if it had not been touched.

What is this data recovery software you mentioned earlier?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There might be some other malware on the hard drive that has also infected your backup and is causing your files to remain hidden. Post your log files in a new thread and the security analysts will take it from there.

Was your backup stored on another hard drive or the same one that the hidden files are located?

You could try Recuva File Recovery (freeware), but it might be better to wait until your log files have been looked at first in case attempting to run Recuva overwrites the lost files.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

If it was desktop shortcuts and start menu items which went missing, they could still be there, just hidden. Some rogue infections do hide them and other data, some move them to temp.

You may want to try this utility

Please download and execute this file

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/grinler/unhide.exe

Please be patient as this process can take a while. 

If that did not help, then try the recovery software. That said, you might still be better off posting logs in our malware removal help section, as koala stated. An antivirus might not address all parts of an infection.


----------

